# Live from the woods



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Edit: The big story of the dead deer is on post #50 Got a doe! Picture on post #35.

Just got busted drawing back on a buck. Dangit!!!!!!

About to let the arrow fly when he noticed me and stomped and blew, then ran off.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Well crap! At least you've seen something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap, just missed a big eight point!!!! Jumped the string on me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay now I'm starting to wonder if you're pulling our leg Telum... Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

No lie!!!!!! I swear. My buddy out here thinks I'm full of crap too.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Get 'em Jon!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me too!!!! Who gets the first TD!!!?!?!???!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm still shaking like a leaf and highly pissed!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah right...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Instead of dropping down when the deer heard the string, he went up and backwards making my arrow fly right under him.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

He's shaking from his couch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

At least it was a clean miss. He will be back for you at a later date.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

In the woods


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen one doe out of range.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Instead of dropping down when the deer heard the string, he went up and backwards making my arrow fly right under him.


I shoot 2 arrows at a time to prevent that mischief...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Espo, .... I think Telum should be flagged for intentional grounding.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good call..


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Did the same thing about 20 min ago on a nice 6. I pulled back and some velcrow on my jacket pulled and he ran off.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Just shot a doe. Saw her go down


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thirty minutes


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Clock is ticking down...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw her still kicking a min ago. Going to give her little bit


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Is she kicking 10 minutes after the shot ? 
Hope not.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Good job Telum! Meat in the freezer!


----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Good job


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

How long of a shot was it?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Is she kicking 10 minutes after the shot ?
> Hope not.


Just a few minutes after shot. Watched her go stand for a minute then stumble off another 20 yards and fall over. Then saw her kick a little more. Haven't seen any movement since. Fixing to climb down.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

THAT sounds encouraging !


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It sure got warm quick.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Still chilly over here. No sun on me yet


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Seen two does at the Hutton Unit but they were to far. My heat seeking arrows cant read that far lol Dad is about 300 yards away haven't heard anything yet. Telum hurry up I want to see a dead deer!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

There's a pic of another person doe over on espo's post. Nice nanny


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Touchdown!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Perfect! Nice job Jon!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## DeerHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice one! Good shootin


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good shooting Telum !

Remember Archery Rule # 13,861 
Practice in the clothes hat you will be hunting in.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## ArcherTCB (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice! Great start.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hell yeah nice job


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job TP, bringing home the bacon!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work Jon!!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats, Telum! 

I had a doe at twenty yards broadside, but she knew I was in the ground blind, every time I moved she zeroed in on it. I know she couldn't see me, but it was so damn quiet this morning, every little movement made some noise. Had my bow up, ready to draw when she finally had enough and wandered off.

My Buddy was hunting a ladder over a food plot and feeder, and had four squirrels munching on corn. A hawk came in skimming the ground, snatched one of the squirrels and carried it off. 

At least we both had some excitement this mornign.Good luck this afternoon, everybody!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice deer! I struck out in the swamp this morning, headed back this evening...


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice job!!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice work on the doe. Are you sure the buck, you shot at, wasn't a 'Springbok'? 

How do you like the Bear?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice work on the doe. Are you sure the buck, you shot at, wasn't a 'Springbok'?
> 
> How do you like the Bear?


I like the Bear a lot! But what I thought was a very quiet bow is not so quiet to the deer. Both the big buck and the doe jumped my string. I need to quiet it down apparently. But I have no dampeners or string silencers on it. It just has a string stop. The only reason I got the doe is because she jumped the right way and I got an artery. But both deer reacted to my shot more than I care for. These were 38 yard shots. Both deer came down the same trail and stopped for me at the same spot. I think closer in like 30 yards, it's probably not going to matter. But at 40 yards, two deer today reacted and caused a bad shot. So it seems like I need some kind of silencers and or dampeners on it. 

This was it's first blood!!!! I bought it brand new after last years bow season and it performed great except it seems loud to the deer at least!

I'm really upset that I got busted and missed that monster. I was actually drawn back on about a 15" cow horn that I was fixing to lay waste too when I saw movement 10 yards behind him and that is when I noticed the big boy. I let the bow down for a minute and gave the eight pointer time to work to the opening and I ran through everything in my brain on form etc... Let the arrow fly and saw him jump straight up and back and saw the dust from the arrow hitting the ground. Clean miss, so he's out there for someone else!!

It took about another 40 minutes till the two does come toward me just like all the other deer. I pick the biggest of the two and let the arrow fly. The rest is history. Saw two more does off in the distance while I was letting my doe expire. All in all I saw 7 deer this morning.

Oh and this was a shot in the dark spot too. The first three spots we went too and had planned to hunt, someone was already there. So we simply parked at the beginning of a dim road and walked in blind (in the dark) and I found a tree that looked good to climb. I could see a few oaks around me in the dark, so that's where I just said, what the hell, here is as good as any spot. One of my buddies says I have a good luck horse shoe stuck up my @$$. Might be a little truth to that at times I suppose. 

But hunting is about 30% skill and 70% luck I think.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Good story.

I like when it works out well for just stopping and seeing what happens! I'm sure once you get something on there it's going to quiet it down a bunch.

Good job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats brother!!!! Glad you got some meat!!! Logan is out in the woods now, I'm headed to a wedding then hopefully cleaning his deer! Then I'm going to work!!!! I'll check in later!!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to put the K-bOsH on one!:thumbsup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Good job Telum!When I left the hutton your doe ,my 8,a 5 pt. were all that was brought out.I didn't hunt this afternoon.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

706Z said:


> Good job Telum!When I left the hutton your doe ,my 8,a 5 pt. were all that was brought out.I didn't hunt this afternoon.


Yeah I was the second deer out. I was the guest on my buddy's quota too. Very appreciative of him for this morning. Definitely a morning to remember! Thought I'd see more come out of there as many good deer I saw. Almost glad I missed that buck so I didn't take his one buck per quota permit limit. Now he gets his chance. I'm taking the rest of the weekend off. Earning brownie points!!! 

Did I mention I have the best wife ever. She has strep throat right now and knew how much going opening day meant to me and said you go while I have a fever etc... And I'll take care of the three kiddos while you hunt. Even though she felt like crap!


----------

